# Any tax practitioners here?



## baksteen8168 (27/1/22)

I have a tax question and would like an experts opinion.


----------



## Mr. B (28/1/22)

DM me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/1/22)

Mr. B said:


> DM me


Thanks, will do so


----------

